# Is slayer heavy a bad idea?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought this sounded fun:

Daemon slayer - MRoAtM, 2x RoFury

Dragon Slayer - MRoSwift., RoMight
Dragon Slayer - RoFury, MRoKtG

3x 10 Thunderers w/ shields

3x 19 slayers w/ FC

2 BT w/ engineer 1 MRoSkew + RoPen, 1 RoPen

2 OGun

Is that asking for pain? I know it's not a world beater, and will suffer at range, but is a no saves army stupid?


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

For a start the list is illegal sadly. You need an army general and slayer characters can't be army generals thanks to loner. You could swap a dragon slayer in for a thane or runesmith but that would ruin the them of the army a bit.
The list would only work if you got lucky on the first turn shooting and limited your opponents retaliantion damage. Otherwise any return fire or larger ranked units might cause some troubles for the slayers.
If you wanted an army like this to work you would want quarrelers to make sure you have sufficient range. Then deploy the slayers behind cover or behind hills or something similiar. Then have the dragon slayers run up behind cover up to your opponents ranged stuff. That would force then to attack you when you can then send the slayers to do the work.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep that's pretty stupid.

You're better of using the slayers of Kadrin list in the Storm of Chaos booklet.
At least you could buy them warpaint giving them a 5+ ward save.
Another plus are those doomseekers they use, they are sick.
They also had this special rule: "Look Snorri, trolls!" that granted each unit a free d6 (maybe 2d6) move before the game started.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

If you drop the Daemon Slayer to a Dragon Slayer, drop a RoFury, and add a Runesmith/Engineer/etc. you should be able to use the list without a hitch. 

As to whether or not it will win battles... It should do alright, in general, but I wouldn't say that the list is superb. Granted, there isn't much you can really do with a Slayer list in the current Dwarf army.

Good luck!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I tried playing with the slayer army from Storms of Chaos book.

I got whipped sooo hard.
The upside is that you can get VP for getting killed 
But well I dont and never will like slayers.

In my oppinion:
Dwarves are meant to be a wall.
Well a wall that shoots on the enemies.
Give me Ironbreakers. Lots and lots of Ironbreakers.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Advertise said:


> I got whipped sooo hard. The upside is that you can get VP for getting killed


And I bet it was the most fun way to lose wasnt it?
All those crazy rules and even getting VP for getting killed!!:laugh:


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> And I bet it was the most fun way to lose wasnt it?
> All those crazy rules and even getting VP for getting killed!!:laugh:


The only time I laughed harder was when my skellie (Yes, one skellie) killed an unwounded Chaos Sorcerer.
So ye. I had a blast 
The Doomseekers were just insane.
But they should have more of Fanatics rules imo.
Fanatics are THE unit of the game


----------

